# Zyprexa saved my life



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi guys! I wanted to share with you the miracle this medication did for me, hoping it could also work for some of you!
I developed severe DP after going to college in a new city and changing my lifestyle completely, due to the stress of the change (I suppose). That was almost seven months ago and up to a few weeks ago I was pretty sure I was doomed. My doctor had put me on Citalopram but it didn't really do much for me, except making things much worse for the first weeks, so when he suggested that I tried this new medication (Zyprexa) I was like 'no way man'. But he pushed me to try, so I took it. I had 0 hope that anything would change. At that point I was 100% sure that nothing would ever work for me. 
Well, I've been taking Zyprexa for about 10 days now, and I can tell you it made me get so much better in such little time. I thought I would never be able to regain my ability to live and feel but I can feel my identity coming back to me and in such a natural way, as if it never left. The first few days where fine, then I had very high anxiety for about three days and today I woke up for the first time in 7 months without feeling either anxious or foggy. The best feeling ever. I'm far from being 100% but this medication made DP and anxiety so much more manageable that I can easily get distracted and accept it without it being a scary veil on my soul. 
I hope I can help someone with this post and I wish you the best. Hang on there guys, life is beautiful and DP is just a temporary thing that will make us more aware of the beauty once it's gone. 
Love,
Chiara


----------

